# curbs



## bevo1956 (Aug 13, 2012)

have never done this was wondering if I can pressure wash curbs then paint with water base. suggestion would be appreciated. by the way they say want it economical


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Use the line striping paint. They got it on the shelf. Powerwash it with a broom.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Doing the same thing in front of my store. Powerwashed it, when its dry out using traffic line paint. http://www.californiapaints.com/Fin...Products/Traffic-and-Zone-Marking-Paint-.aspx


----------

